# A misfortunate accident that I need serious advice..



## Taz81581 (Nov 17, 2009)

I adopted a male pitbull from a negligent owner almost two years ago. He is 18 months old +/- and has never been subjected to violence. As a responsible owner, I never allow him to roam free for his safety and my own. He has never shown sign of aggression toward other dogs or people.. Accused of chasing a cow or two in the pasture but has never gotten aggresive. He roommates with 3 chinese pugs, 2 female and 1 male. The pit being the youngest. He has never asmuch as sempt agressive toward any of the other dogs other than just puppy play.. Yesterday they were playing in the yard while I was working on a vehicle and before I could react he had killed the male pug. As much as I would have liked to euphanize him with my barehands, I know thats not right. I have been told that on occasions this can be an isolated incident, while other times it can be just the start of a problem. Any honest advice will be considered. Of all my pets ive ever had, he has until know been the most loyal and fun to be accompanied by. But the saftly of my other pets and my family will not be complemized!! I want to thank everyone in advance for any advice and for have an attention span long enough to read my long winded thread!! God Bless


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

your never supposed to leave a american pitbull terrier alone with other dogs no matter how much you trust them. especially if its a male/male or female/female thing. sorry you had to learn the hard way.

your dog only did what its genetics told it to do, euthination would be your decision, but then you would have lost 2 dogs, instead of just one.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok first off no one should get an apbt thinking they will never get in a dog fight or kill another dog. it is absolutely not the dogs fault but the fault of whoever left them alone together. some apbts will never get in a fight and a lot will. this is why a lot of expirienced apbt owners never leave an apbt alone with another dog. sorry it went down like that. but although this is a truely wonderful breed...like other breeds it is not a perfect breed. they were bred to fight...thank god fighting dogs is now illegal but that does not mean the dog agression has been bred out of all apbts. i just hate how people get all upset when you tell them they need to be careful letting their apbts with other dogs. i hope this has not hurt your op on this breed!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey I understand what happened. The dog never showed any aggression and then wham, it hit. Your dog being an APBT and the other a pug it would not take long for the Bulldog to kill the pug. Im sorry for your loss. However I do not have any good news for you. Your dog obviously has some DA and I would EXPECT it from now on. I would not think it safe for your other pets to be playing with your APBT as he can kill them quickly. Now that he has shown you the decision is yours. Should you put him down you must not blame the APBT for doing what he did, its in their genetics. However if you can not handle that then it would be best for both of you, that or find him a home where he will be taken care of. You have a bulldog and that is what they do.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

It's just an APBT being itself.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

You may need to find him a home where he will be the only dog. I know its sad but he is not to be trusted ever.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

If you cannot crate and rotate, either find him a new home without any other animals or put him down for his own sake, I would say. He's just doing what was bred into him, and sadly your pug had no chance!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Any APBT owner with other animals in the home needs to have their dog crated when they are away. So sorry for your loss, but I'm sure you will be okay. 

Keep your head up !


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey I understand what happened. The dog never showed any aggression and then wham, it hit. Your dog being an APBT and the other a pug it would not take long for the Bulldog to kill the pug. Im sorry for your loss. However I do not have any good news for you. *Your dog obviously has some DA and I would EXPECT it from now on. I would not think it safe for your other pets to be playing with your APBT as he can kill them quickly*. Now that he has shown you the decision is yours. Should you put him down you must not blame the APBT for doing what he did, its in their genetics. However if you can not handle that then it would be best for both of you, that or find him a home where he will be taken care of. You have a bulldog and that is what they do.


Totally agree here!:goodpost:


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that, with my expierience with dogs in general not just pitbulls is that when there are two males surrounded by females. One always try to be dominant over the other. In this case i think thats what the apbt did. I might be wrong on this but thats just the observation i made owning/ and caring for dogs.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I know it is hard to hear, but your APBT was just doing what they do. It has been said on this site many times, that the older they get, the less likely they are to tolerate other dogs. I wish you had found the site before this tragedy occurred.

Hind site is 20/20 anyway, and at least you can make an informed decision on how to move forward. There are many multiple pet owners here. It does require a lot of diligence on your part to maintain a household with an APBT and other dogs. But it is not as difficult as you might think. It is more like a way of life that you just come to appreciate as normal.

You mentioned that the safety of your other pets and family can not be compromised. Please don't think that your APBT is the media monster that you have heard about. I doubt that there is any danger of your family being harmed. I would recommend that you seek the help/advice of a local trainer who is familiar with APBTs and have him evaluated to ease any fear you may have about his temperament. And like OFK said, you should *EXPECT* dog aggression from this point forward. It is just the way it is.


----------



## Taz81581 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for the quick reply and suggestions.. I am really more upset with myself than I am him.. I relize he just acted on instinct and from now on I will have to be that much more careful. I am still a strong supporter of the breed. His loyalty and companionship is unmatched along with his drive and determination to please his owner (me). As I type this, he is asleep at feet doing the real thing he does best. That is accompany me. I will not move forward on puting him down. As a true responsible owner I am going to have to take that extra step and be a responsible owner of such an amazing animal.. Thank everyone for there input and thought.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Since everyone gave you very just advice ... I just want to say sorry for your loss ...
And wish you the best from here on out in being able to make the proper adjusts for you dogs ...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

good luck. stay here at the site, live and learn. theres lots of good information on here on how to be a responsible owner and tons of people to help you with any questions you may have about it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know it's a hard mistake to learn from and I too had 2 of my dogs break out of a crate and kill another non APBT years ago. I know you have learned from this but this is also a good reminder for those on here who continue to make this mistake. Just because your dog gets along now does not mean one day they may not. This is very common in the breed and many owners think they same way you did that a dog who has never shown any aggression would not kill another dog. It is just unfortunate that some have had to learn this the hard way. 

I am happy to hear you are not holding the dog responsible and you are going to do the right thing by separating him from other dogs. Good luck and time will slowly heal your heart.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> If you cannot crate and rotate, either find him a new home without any other animals or put him down for his own sake, I would say. He's just doing what was bred into him, and sadly your pug had no chance!


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I will say I have been in your situation. A friend of mine had a "Rottie" that she had to get rid of because the dog was scaring her smallest child. I took the Rot and she was a very sweet dog. Loved people and loved kids, one day my room-mates kids left the gate open (back then I didn't have the knowledge I have now). Apparently across the street another dog was barking at the kids (from what the neighbors said), my rottie went across the street and ripped the throat out of the other dog. I felt horrible and even paid for the other dogs vet visit. 

It was a hard lesson to learn and the threatening calls I got from the neighbors, well I had to find her a good home. Luckily another friend of mine raised Rots and was able to take her. 

Whats that old saying "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger".....


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

He has reached maturity and is displaying what comes natural to the breed...dog aggression. Crate and rotate....the majority of multiple pit bull households do the same...everyone can be very happy.

Good luck.

P.S. Buy yourelf a breakstick!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey I understand what happened. The dog never showed any aggression and then wham, it hit. Your dog being an APBT and the other a pug it would not take long for the Bulldog to kill the pug. Im sorry for your loss. However I do not have any good news for you. Your dog obviously has some DA and I would EXPECT it from now on. I would not think it safe for your other pets to be playing with your APBT as he can kill them quickly. Now that he has shown you the decision is yours. Should you put him down you must not blame the APBT for doing what he did, its in their genetics. However if you can not handle that then it would be best for both of you, that or find him a home where he will be taken care of. You have a bulldog and that is what they do.


:goodpost: and ditto


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> ok first off no one should get an apbt thinking they will never get in a dog fight or kill another dog. it is absolutely not the dogs fault but the fault of whoever left them alone together. some apbts will never get in a fight and a lot will. this is why a lot of expirienced apbt owners never leave an apbt alone with another dog. sorry it went down like that. but although this is a truely wonderful breed...like other breeds it is not a perfect breed. they were bred to fight...thank god fighting dogs is now illegal but that does not mean the dog agression has been bred out of all apbts. i just hate how people get all upset when you tell them they need to be careful letting their apbts with other dogs. i hope this has not hurt your op on this breed!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i want say much on this and some may not agree with me , but from your story sounds like a pup trying to clame his place in the pecking order there . you have a pack and in all dog packs no matter the breed there is an order . even you as a pack leader will be tested sooner or later (even by the pugs ) , not saying he will bite you but he may try and test you at some point as so with the other dogs you have . if the pack is gonna play togather then the leader has to be there at all time or the one that wants to be the leader will step up and try . after a time he/she may even try while the leader is there and this is when you have to be on your game . you have to stop it as soon as it starts , watch hes movement he will let you know when hes gonna take the next step trying to be the leader . dont put him down it was not his fault in any way . think of it this way if a male wolf ( lead of pack ) goes off hunting , while he is gone someone is in charge . when he comes back eather the one that thinks he is in charge steps down and lets the lead take back over or some other one steps in to fight the one thinking hes the &^it and you end up with what happen on your yard . then the leader come home with meat and has to take his spot in the order back . you can do this you just have to think like the pack leader does .


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

your done, he has the taste for killin another dog, he can never, ever be left alone with other animals again, just put him down, its best for you and your other dogs, sorry about the pug


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> your done, he has the taste for killin another dog, he can never, ever be left alone with other animals again, just put him down, its best for you and your other dogs, sorry about the pug


WHHHAATTTT????

To Taz

Sorry about your dog. What a hard lesson to learn. I wanted to let you know that DA isn't only a problem with the pit bull breed. When I was a kid we got a dalmatian puppy. He grew up with the other dogs we had 2 females his size and a small dachshund mix. When the dalmatian got to be almost a year old he attacked the small male dog. He did not hurt him thank god but my mom would never let him around the small dog again. He did live out side with the two females his size with no problems. But anytime he saw the dachshund after that he wanted to attack him again. There was one other time I remember being like 8 years old and pulling the dalmatian off my small dog. My dad let the small dog out and didn't know I had my dalmatian out in the backyard. He was ok that time too.

Again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> your done, he has the taste for killin another dog, he can never, ever be left alone with other animals again, just put him down, its best for you and your other dogs, sorry about the pug


No, this is not what is best.

I am sorry for your loss and hopeful for your future.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Patch09 said:


> your done, he has the taste for killin another dog, he can never, ever be left alone with other animals again, just put him down, its best for you and your other dogs, sorry about the pug


Why would you put a dog down for doing what it has been specifically bred to do??? If that is your philosophy on these dogs... maybe you should get a pug


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

He killed another pet, no excuses for that, I know its in there DA put it happened and theres no going back, so many apologists on this site, that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Once again the dog was doing what it was bred to do. There's no manual they (pit) read that says * HEY NO FIGHTING THE OTHER PETS * ... Why kill a dog that was doing whats in its genetics and IT was not being properly supervised?
NOT attacking the OP , I'm very much sorry for his loss , I also own a small dog who has been in the mouth of my apbt pup for trying to take food out his mouth when I thought he was locked in his crate so accidents do happen nO one is perfect ...
But WE take the chance when we house other pets with this breed so it is in nO way their fault nor should they pay the price for doing whats in them when WE are not paying 100% attention ... or do not bother to fully comprehend what can possibly happen owning them with other dogs ...
Maybe you need to do some more reading ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> He killed another pet, no excuses for that, I know its in there DA put it happened and theres no going back, so many apologists on this site, that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah he killed a dog... not a child. Animals are animals. They don't have the same reasoning capabilities as humans.

Your reasoning is the same reasoning that the breed gets banned!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry about your loss. i dont think that putting the dog down is the answer. to some degree the pack mentality may be a hit or miss thing. some of these dogs just plain dont like other dogs not all of them but some. i also understand that you felt comfortable to leave them alone since your dog never showed any agression. 

i dont want to say what you should or shouldnt have done because that doesnt help you now. But do you have friend that is very experienced with this breed? if so would your dog be better suited with them? just hate to see a animal put down considering that this is what is built into their DNA. Not making any excuses but the reality is that they can be a big handful. not saying that you dont know what you are doing but maybe the living situation for this pit is not what it really needs.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

So what he killed another dog???? Are you for real, how is this the dogs fault, its what they are bred to do. The OP already fessed up its his mistake, learn and move on. Either the OP can be more responsible or he goes another route but you dont put the dog down just because it did what it was bred to do. Sorry but that is just ignorant!!!

Im amazed I just read such a ludicrous statement!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Patch09 said:


> PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you dam sure dont need a pit if thats how you think . i had a rescue and we took in a lot of fighting dogs , we rehabed every one and ive had some walk with tex on a leash . you are stupid . if people would salective breed like they do with dogs maybe we would not have people like you to come up with some crazy ideas like this crap . the dog will be fine . i co-own a x fighting pit as i type this , he has 17 kills under his belt , now he can be walked with any other dog no prob . it did take some time but i got him there . not saying he will never jump again but if he even thinks about it i will be on him as soon as he trys . so this guy made a mastake . it was not the dogs fault it was hes . should we put him down . he is the pack leader .


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please be reasonable and re-home your dog before it does something crazy like BE A DOG and you have it put down. Euthanization is a very last resort in extreme cases. This is not an extreme case. This is a dog with a high prey drive being a DOG. It could have been any breed!

And what is this "taste for killing" crap???? Dogs are not like humans and do not just decide killing would be a fun thing to do on a Tuesday.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im sorry but your an idiot these dogs are DA that doesnt mean you put them down. I have a DA dog she get crated and rotated with my other dog. Things happen that doesnt mean you kill off the problem. You need some more education on this breed obviously


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> So what he killed another dog???? Are you for real, how is this the dogs fault, its what they are bred to do. The OP already fessed up its his mistake, learn and move on. Either the OP can be more responsible or he goes another route but you dont put the dog down just because it did what it was bred to do. Sorry but that is just ignorant!!!
> 
> Im amazed I just read such a ludicrous statement!


:goodpost:

People really need to research before they own and stop killing animals for their mistakes.

Patch I don't think you should be owning these dogs.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You, my friend, are an uneducated fool :hammer:
It's a little pug it's killed, if it had attacked a human, then that's a completely different ball game.

You dig ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Patch09 said:


> that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


That's what these dogs were bred to do. If you cannot acknowledge the ugly past of these dogs you have no future with them and you are not doing this breed any sort of service by owning one and adding to the misconception. There is a boat load of extra responsibility you take on this type of dog.

OP. I trust that you'll follow the advise of people who have owned these dogs for years if not decades. Who are well verse in the history, and understanding the way they work today as a result of the hundereds of years of selective breeding not only for physical attributes, but the mental ones as well.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Patch09 said:


> He killed another pet, no excuses for that, I know its in there DA put it happened and theres no going back, so many apologists on this site, that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


UH??! NA, BRO.....

ok, i could understand your logic if it was a child or actual human being, yes i would say put him down in a heart beat, but it was another animal! has nothing to do with HA. He's obvouisly still fine around humans, and i wouldnt' worry about him unless he was starting to show signs of HA. Other than that, the dog just did what was told to him by his gentic makeup, which is what this breed has been doing for over a 100 yrs. DONT PUT YOUR DOG DOWN. crate and rotate.
oh , and sorry for your loss


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> your done, he has the taste for killin another dog, he can never, ever be left alone with other animals again, just put him down, its best for you and your other dogs, sorry about the pug





Patch09 said:


> He killed another pet, no excuses for that, I know its in there DA put it happened and theres no going back, so many apologists on this site, that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


So if your dog gets hold of a cat that strays into your yard or a squirel. Are you going to put your dog down, because it has the taste of blood. I don't think so.
Unless it attacks a human its just doing what it was bred to do. Crate and Rotate


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

LET HIM LIVE! LET HIM LIVE!, I'm just playin I just like gettin you bully owners all whipped up.............My dog killed my nieghbors cat in our yard. I had to hide the evidence if you know what I mean. When the nieghbor asked I played stupid, if I didn't he would have been calling for Patch's head, so yes I know what is entailed in owning these dogs...............LET HIM LIVE, LET HIM LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL you got me whipped up and IM not a bully owner!


----------



## arilicious420 (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a similar story that just happened on saturday.
i have a 3 yr old female we just moved from the city to the mountains where there are 2 other pits with us its been about 8 months they all got along great. ive always been hazey about leavin them 3 alone... on sat. they were barkin @ other dogs & my dog tried to show dominance & the boys totally jumped her. she has always tried too be the dominant one but never hurt any other dog. since that shes terrorfied she wont go anywhere near the boys. my bf says it was bound to happen cuz she acts like the queen of the house. u can never underestimate these dogs!!! but i truely love pits!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Never trust a pitbull not to fight.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

The APBT was necessarily bred to fight dogs themselves. They were meant to protect their owners from all other animals within their capability to protect. Over the years that trait for the most part has been bred out of them and "dog fighting" is the main concept they now know.... Or at least that is what I have always understood...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Never trust a pitbull not to fight.


I've always lived by that logic. So as it did come to my surprise the few times Helena jumped on another dog I was ready for it. Helena is not DA in the sense she can't be with other dogs. She loves other dogs and instances have been isolated and generally related to a toy or bone. So I just consider her possessive of her things. Not with humans though! I can walk up and take anything out of her mouth at anytime. I can put my hand in her food bowl. She will just keep eating or sometimes stop eating and just look at me like "whats up mom"


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> LOL you got me whipped up and IM not a bully owner!


Ditto.......


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> LOL you got me whipped up and IM not a bully owner!


This is my first full APBT, but I had two pit-labs before patch, so I have about 20 years with some sort of pit in my house, only difference between Patch and my other mixed pits was Patch has much more of a prey drive, he was chasing a deer in my back yard the other day lol. He's a great dog and alot of fun....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow... I just read through this thread and just wow...


Crate and rotate, never let off lead, always keep a breakstick handy, and never trust them to not fight, say bye bye to vermints in the yard along with other small uncrated animals. 

This is the way of the apbt my friend: the beautiful, and very enduring "pitbull"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Completely wrong to suggest that the OP kill his dog because it killed another dog. We're talking about an APBT here. Consider what they were bred to do. (It wasn't retrieve ducks.) What do you think these dogs would do to one another in the pit? Peacefully discuss their disagreements over tea and crumpets?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I would not put the dog down just b/c it did what APBT's are bred to do. It killed a dog. That's what these dogs do. I've learned that the hard way and work around it. You can too. Crate & rotate. Works wonders.

The dog should absolutely not be put down just b/c the owner cannot handle the DA.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I would not put the dog down just b/c it did what APBT's are bred to do. It killed a dog. That's what these dogs do. I've learned that the hard way and work around it. You can too. Crate & rotate. Works wonders.
> 
> *The dog should absolutely not be put down just b/c the owner cannot handle the DA.*


post of the day? second it anyone? LOL


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> He killed another pet, no excuses for that, I know its in there DA put it happened and theres no going back, so many apologists on this site, that dog killed another dog, not hurt, killed, its a wrap!!!!!!!!!!


so you apply human law to animals as if they function on our standards of society, it's a dog, not Ted Bundy, i almost bet the little pug being the older male in the pack instigated his own death with dominate behavior and the pit defended himself or challenged the pugs dominace, so you would kill people for defending or standing up them selfs too ?



OldFortKennels said:


> So what he killed another dog???? Are you for real, how is this the dogs fault, its what they are bred to do. The OP already fessed up its his mistake, learn and move on. Either the OP can be more responsible or he goes another route but you dont put the dog down just because it did what it was bred to do. Sorry but that is just ignorant!!!
> 
> Im amazed I just read such a ludicrous statement!


i feel the same about a few statements made, i thought we were all about the pits here, not condeming them to death for behaving like a dog ! it could have been any other kinda dog and people would have been oh that's sad as soon as it's a pit,KILL KILL KILL !!! from the so called lovers of the breed ,i am shocked ( and if you don't the breed why are ya here ? )



Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah he killed a dog... not a child. Animals are animals. They don't have the same reasoning capabilities as humans.
> 
> *Your reasoning is the same reasoning that the breed gets banned!*


agree 100 %



american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> People really need to research before they own and stop killing animals for their mistakes.
> 
> *Patch I don't think you should be owning these dogs.*


agreed !!!


----------

